# Small 2x3 N Scale layout



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been working on my large N scale layout the last couple months and came to a stopping point until i can resupply on my materials. I'll give a sneak peek of the section i just finished.








But while i wait, i had a few pieces left over and decided to build a small 2x3 test track for my 3yr. old daughter to play with while we work on the big layout. At least that is what it started out being. After adding a couple things here and there, i soon realized i was in the process of making an entire layout. Anyways i've been itching to show it off. I'm about 60% complete still got dirt, trees and some finishing touches to do but i'm likeing the direction it's heading in.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

nice work!!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks!! thats my first time ever building a mountain/tunnel, but i think i did pretty good carving it out and painting it.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

you did a very good job!! i still have yet to do my first and hope it looks that good!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

well the trick i used was of course stacking the foam board and carving it out but i used acrylic paint base coat of brown then used a light spot coat of acrylic wrought iron paint, let it dry for about 15 mins. then take some dirt from the yard and sprinkle it over where you just painted( not thick). last take a piece of very fine sandpaper and lightly sand over the painted areas with the dirt still on it. It will give it the look like in the pictures above. After that you can take elmers school glue and spread it over the mountain and then sprinkle dirt over it, the dirt will stick to the glue and will give it a very realistic look (at least to me). If you look along the river bank in the first picture( the large layout sneak peek) that is actual dirt from my yard, the elmers glue held it in place.


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks really good for her, now how about at least a switch with siding to give her something to do; com'on Daddy, Please, Please


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

UPBigBoy said:


> Looks really good for her, now how about at least a switch with siding to give her something to do; com'on Daddy, Please, Please


Yep.. I was looking at that, I might be able to squeeze a siding in where that open grass area is or at least try to fit one in there.


----------

